# Tonprogramm zum Stimme ändern...



## Flenor Eldar (18. Januar 2010)

*Tonprogramm zum Stimme ändern...*

Hallo,

suche ne Sorftware, mit der man etwas gesprochenes mit einer anderen Stimme versehen kann.

Und noch ein, mit dem Tönezuammenfügen kann...

Gruß F.E.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Toprogramm zum Stimme ändern...*

Meinst Du jetzt ne Roboterstimme, die nen Text selber "liest", oder nur die eigene Stimme verändern? Muss es in Echtzeit sein?

Und was meinst du mit zusammenfügen? zB Du hast ne Melodie als MP3 mit nem Klavier und dann noch ne MP3 mit nem Schlöagzeig, und willst das zu EINER MP3 machen? Oder sollen nacheinander Töne kommen? Willst du vorhandene Tondateien benutzen, live mit nem Mic aufnehmen oder soll der PC die Töne erst selber erzeugen? 

im simpelsten Falle geht das mit Audacity => damit kann man über ein mic aufnehmen, Tondateien miteinander vermischen, Tonhöher usw. ändern = "Stimmeneffekt"


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Toprogramm zum Stimme ändern...*

Also ich meine nicht vorlesen... Sondern einen selbstgesprochen Text eine andere Stimme verpassen (von einer, von der man ne Stimmenprobe hat^^)

Die Töne sollen in bestimmter reihnfolge als eine Datei zusammengefügt werden...

Eign live mit dem Mic aufnehmen...

Naja mit Audacity hab ich mich noch nie zurecht gefunden... Miteinander vermische will ich ned usw will ich alles gar ned...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tonprogramm zum Stimme ändern...*

Keine Hilfe mehr??


----------



## Astaroth (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tonprogramm zum Stimme ändern...*

Der AV Voice Changer Diamond wär das einzige Programm das mir einfallen würde mit dem du deine mit dem Mikrofon aufgenommene Stimme verändert kannst.
Allerdings scheint die Homepage gerade nicht erreichbar zu sein und es ist auch schon ziemlich lange her, dass ich das Programm benutzt habe, damals fand ich das aber sehr gut.
Gibt dafür auch viele verschiedene Effekte und Stimmen zur Auswahl.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tonprogramm zum Stimme ändern...*

Aha ich würd halt gern ne Stimme, von etwas anderem gesprochenem verwenden...


----------



## Nucleus (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tonprogramm zum Stimme ändern...*

Versuch nochmal Audacity - die Bedienung ist wirklich nicht schwer


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tonprogramm zum Stimme ändern...*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Aha ich würd halt gern ne Stimme, von etwas anderem gesprochenem verwenden...



Wenn sowas überhaupt möglich ist, dann must du verdammt tief in die tasche greifen, mir ist als Hobby Musiker kein einziges programm bekannt was das von dir gewünsche realisieren könnte. 

Das einzigste was es gibt, du kannst deine stimme als trägersignal nehmen um damit ein Synthisizer zu fütter, das ergibt diese typischen "roboterstimmen" wie ihr sie bezeichnet, sowas nennt man Vocoder.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tonprogramm zum Stimme ändern...*

Mir ist sowas auch nicht bekannt.

Und vor allem -> wie soll das gehen.

Du bräuchtest dazu sowas wie den "Fingerabdruck" der Stimme.
Sowas ist aber meines Wissens noch SF.

Das würde dann ja auch alle Synchronsprecher arbeitslos machen


----------



## hempsmoker (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tonprogramm zum Stimme ändern...*

Son Programm gabs mal bei der Serie 24, damit wurde dann auch ne ziemlich üble Verschwörung gestartet, da man die Stimme von irgendjemand sehr wichtigem geklont hatte und somit falsche Beweise erzeugt hat. 
Allerdings wurde dieses Programm (was es natürlich nicht gibt) von sonem Hacker entwickelt und soll auch nen ziemlich üblen Algorythmus gehabt haben (so zumindest die Erklärung in der Serie). 
Denn es reicht ja nicht nur die Stimmfarbe zu haben, du müsstest ja auch die richtige Betonung der Worte usw hinkriegen. 

Denke aber nicht, dass sowas - wenn es denn sowas überhaupt gibt - für einen Ottonormalverbraucher zu haben ist. Das ist eher was für Geheimdienste und dergleichen .


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tonprogramm zum Stimme ändern...*

ja, das kannst du vergessen, und selbst auf profiniveau brauchst du da erstmal ne menge an Stimmproben des "opfers", damit das halbwegs natürlich klingt. manche hotlines verwenden so was, aber das hört sich dann halt etwas roboterhaft an so "ich - habbesie - nicht - feaaa-standen", weil da eben silben des sprechers zusammengefügt werden.


----------



## midnight (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tonprogramm zum Stimme ändern...*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Keine Hilfe mehr??


Es wird sich schon jemand melden, wenn er dir helfen will.



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Aha ich würd halt gern ne Stimme, von etwas anderem gesprochenem verwenden...



Du meinst wie in Resident Evil 3, wo der Prof aus der Stimme von dem Leiter (wie hieß der doch gleich?) da was neues zusammenbastelt um seine Aktion in Vegas durchzuziehen?
Das kannst du knicken, sowas gibt es leider nicht in deiner Preisklasse (=

so far


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tonprogramm zum Stimme ändern...*

Leute nicht alles was es im Fernseh in nem film gibt, gibts auch wirklich *lach* 

Das einzigste was es gibt, ist schon die angebsprochene möglichkeit aus silben wörter zusammenzustellen, dazu brauch man aber extre viel material von der stimme die reproduziert werden soll. 

Oder eben durch einen Vocoder bei dem die stimme als Trägermaterial dient um einen Synthi zu steuern aber daraus ergeben sich nur die typischen Roboter stimmen. 

Lezteres ist aber ebenfalls verflucht teuer wenn was brauchbares sein soll.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tonprogramm zum Stimme ändern...*

Jo vielen Dank mal...

Auda City werde ich mir dann nochma anschauen...

Ich glaube kaum, das sich eine Roboterstimme für längere Texte eignet.. Das klingt auch abstrakt, wenn die Stimme anders is, wie die wo man gewohnt ist... Naja hörproben hät ich von der Stimme genug... Aber ist ja leider nicht möglich...


----------



## bingo88 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tonprogramm zum Stimme ändern...*

Wofür brauchst du das überhaupt? Willst du Leute veräppeln?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tonprogramm zum Stimme ändern...*

Nö, ich wollt mir eigene Hörbücher machen...


----------



## NCphalon (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tonprogramm zum Stimme ändern...*

Und die sollen angenehm klingen?^^


----------



## bingo88 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tonprogramm zum Stimme ändern...*

Okay, ist natürlich auch 'ne Möglichkeit 
Vor Jahren haben wir mal sowas in nem Schulprojekt gemacht


----------



## Flenor Eldar (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tonprogramm zum Stimme ändern...*

Nicht nur angenehm, sondern mit den Original Stimmen Sonst is *******...


----------

